# New guy on the block- servo recommendation



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, All-
New guy on the block here, building my first car- an Associated 10R5. Going with a Futaba 2.4 Ghz radio, probably a 3PM. Looking for a servo recommendation please? Thanks!
Well... first R/C car in 30 years! Built an RC-100 a loooooooong time ago! Just getting back into R/C... have been out of touch with the hobby all this time.
Wes


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the Futaba s9650. It should fit the 10R5 nicely. Mine is in a GenX10.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

agholub said:


> I like the Futaba s9650. It should fit the 10R5 nicely. Mine is in a GenX10.


+1 
http://www.gpdealera.com/cgi-bin/wgainf100p.pgm?I=FUTM0260


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, Guys- will take your input into consideration. Tell me- it seems to me this forum is more a calendar of racing events as opposed to a "hands-on" forum for building/ tuning of cars and equipment.. am I correct? And, if that is true, where is a good place to talk building/setup/tuning?
Wes


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

There are a bunch of threads in the "General RC Discussion" forum and good stuff on Lipo batteries, chargers and brushless motors in the "Brushless RC Motors & LiPo Batteries" forum, but the motherload of tips and tricks is in "RC Articles". 

Is there a track you want to race at when you get your car together? If they have a forum, you can always start posting in there with questions and get to know some of the racers. Also, you will be able to read about the track characteristics (carpet, asphalt) and class requirements (battery and motor). You need to know what tire compounds work. You then will know how you need to setup your car for the surface you intend to run on. A car setup to run well on asphalt will not run as well on carpet.

Good Luck,

Andy


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is a link to forums of activities going on in Florida:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/florida-racing-54/

There are plenty of the same forums on Hobbytalk too... I am not sure where though.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Try this...


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BadSign said:


> Try this...


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys- I appreciate the help! I had found the Associated site, lost it... good to have it back. 
Unfortunately, the only track where I live is about 50 miles away, so am looking at this as a parking lot playtoy... to learn with- and get my feet wet. May have access to some freshly resurfaced asphalt that may make a good place to run it. My time just doesn't allow me to spend an afternoon out playing if I have to drive 50 miles to get there, at least not very often. 
Wes


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

You only have to drive to the track once... after that... carpool!

In my opinion, running on a track ready for racing, it really maximizes the fun value of the money spent. It can be addictive.


----------

